# Recent Captures and old faves



## ireneintheworld (Jun 10, 2017)

This is a close-up of my friend's new wood-burning stove


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jun 10, 2017)

And this is taken from a moving train - I catch a lot of stuff like this. I've caught my grandson's reflection...and doodled a bit with the colour and contrast


ps...I can't get rid of that thumbnail image down there - only want to cut it because I can't turn it up the right way. Any advice will be welcome, thanks.


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jun 10, 2017)

And this is taken from a moving bus - I catch a lot of stuff like this. I've doodled it a little.


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jun 10, 2017)

This is the beautiful Podge


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 16, 2017)

ireneintheworld said:


> And this is taken from a moving train - I catch a lot of stuff like this. I've caught my grandson's reflection...and doodled a bit with the colour and contrast
> View attachment 18406
> 
> ps...I can't get rid of that thumbnail image down there - only want to cut it because I can't turn it up the right way. Any advice will be welcome, thanks.


test


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 16, 2017)

perhaps if you reply-with-quote
copy everything in the quote
edit the existing post completely empty
save the empty
edit the post
paste the quote code
remove the code that makes it a quote
save edit
could work.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 13, 2017)

ireneintheworld said:


> And this is taken from a moving bus - I catch a lot of stuff like this. I've doodled it a little.
> View attachment 18405





ireneintheworld said:


> View attachment 18407This is the beautiful Podge





I looove the way you used color to enhance your pics... the gold adds so much drama making the beautiful Podge's eyes POP! And the light on the top tower pic is so fabulous, making the tower a thing of mystery and beauty...


----------



## escorial (Jul 13, 2017)

musta mist this..but hey what I luv about this site is finding stuff...and this is just brilliant..so diff and exceptional..brill work dude


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jul 21, 2017)

I use the old Picassa editing programme when doodling with the pics...I'm supposed to switch over to Google pics but haven't done it yet. I just lurve that pic of Podge...and will be cat-sitting him for two weeks in August again so hoping for more fab catches.


----------

